# مشكل فى تحديد السمك فى الارت كام



## rhyat (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
​كيف احدد السمك فى هده النسخة من الارت كام.


----------



## rhyat (11 فبراير 2012)

160 زيارة ولا جواب !!!!!!!
ربما سؤالى غير مفهوم .انا اقصد بالسمك هنا البعد التالت z


----------



## ali araby (11 فبراير 2012)

أطرح السؤال في موضوع تعليم الأرت كام من الصفر بقيادة م خالد الأقرع سيفدك


----------



## ُEng.khaled (13 فبراير 2012)

السمك لا يتم تديده فى هذه الصفحه ولكن عند اختيار ال toolpath المناسب الذى ترغب باختياره يسألك البرنامج عن سمك الماتريال


----------



## أبوعبدالله (10 أبريل 2012)

في هذه الصفحة يتم تحديد الابعاد الطول والعرض فقط ، بينما لتحديد المحاور والارتفاع اضغط ok ثم اذهب الى
model menu>set size


----------



## أبوعبدالله (10 أبريل 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> في هذه الصفحة يتم تحديد الابعاد الطول والعرض فقط ، بينما لتحديد المحاور والارتفاع اضغط ok ثم اذهب الى
> model menu>set size



آسف أخي الفاضل بل 
Relief menu<scale
ثم حدد z


----------



## rhyat (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

